# USB Fan and Tube light



## Trinity (Aug 11, 2005)

hey ,

 did u hear abt USB Fan and tube light?
Well i just bought one

USB Fan costs around Rs.300
USB Tube Light costs around Rs. 425

All u need is a USB, Voila! u r done!!!!


----------



## super_i_man (Aug 11, 2005)

oh oh its great to blow up u r laptop. I think I will see you soon posting for a new laptop!!!!!!!!


----------



## siriusb (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't understand what you said. Who blew up his laptop?


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 12, 2005)

Even using such a thing as a case fan connected to your mother board is a very bad deal but at least they have stuff in there to minimize all the electrical disturbances caused by inductance and such. To see the effect of this, turn on your ceiling fan and touch the ground wire not connected to anything, (Not he line carrying the current + positive live wire which can kill you), the inductance feedback will give you a shock just as bad.

An LED light does not cause thsi problem bt a tube light definetely will. Why not just get a rs 200 adapter and hook it up to that? Same with the case/CPU fans.


----------



## rajas (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope we are talking abt this:
sorry guys i didnt get good pics to make em smaller
*www.hardwarecooling.com/images/usb-fan.jpg*www.visuallee.com/weblog/images/usb_light.jpg

I have a usb fan(got it as a present). USB light- just saw it on web. havent seen a real one.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 12, 2005)

yes yes, these r the pictures of usb fan & light. 

i bought the same.

Now tel me wat danger do u see in using these?


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 12, 2005)

nothing it's good..........


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2005)

man!! its not a usb "tube light"!!! it's prob a usb LED light!!!


----------



## mariner (Aug 15, 2005)

ya infra red dude is right. its a usb LED light for laptops.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 17, 2005)

These devices will surely eat up lot of battery.


----------



## rollcage (Aug 18, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> These devices will surely eat up lot of battery.


yes thats for sure ... they will eat your precious back-up time 
So when you use that .. make sure you have one eye on the taskbar!


----------

